# Eye on first Pling meet



## chicken_hawk (Oct 5, 2013)

So, my gym is hosting a  meet in November and I am going to throw my hat in the ring for the first time. My numbers are nothing noteworthy but I am aiming for the National Masters(40-44) 242lbs Raw full power record of 1530 lbs. The big boys will be in the open, but I will never have a chance there so I will do my best there.

Current Gym PR's (which I have some other PLing guys judge)
S 585
B 420
D 560

All these were hit a few months ago, so I am just trying to solidify them by tapering up with heavy singles. My goal is to turn all my PR's into non-psyched singles (something I could hit any day). Since, at the same time I am coming down from 261 to 242...currently I am 252. I am aiming for 247-8 and lose the rest as water. I have alternated dieting weeks with no diet weeks which has seamed to have worked well at letting me hold my strength. 

Another thing that I have been doing which has helped me personally is a reverse band set or two at the end of my straight sets. This is allowing me to feel the weight before the meet.
So for instance, for squats my last session look like 520x1,530x1,540x1,550x1 (up all sets 10 lbs each week) then 585x2 with reverse bands. I will eventually work up to 600lbs. The reverse bands have helped alot with my DL confidence as well. 

So, however it goes I should have a good shot. And if not, who cares there is always next time.

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 6, 2013)

Hawks got mad determination you guys so this wont surprise me when he hits his numbers..  Gotta love reverse bands too Hawk i think they really help the deep inner muscles that are forgotten with gravity...Keep us posted ...thks ib


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks ib, gonna give er all I got!

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey where's your meet ? Couple of my gym buds are doing worlds I think in november in Rosemont , Il. one's a 220er one either 42 vor 75.
Thx T


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 7, 2013)

Keep us posted.  I'm sure your gonna do well.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 7, 2013)

:yeahthat:
Good luck!


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry CH did not see it was your gym hosting. Good luck.   Bet you do really well. T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks guys,
The meet is limited to 50 lifters which is small, but right where I belong. I started too late to do much in the sport. I am in it for the experience and the challenge truth be told. 

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 8, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Thanks guys,
> The meet is limited to 50 lifters which is small, but right where I belong. I started too late to do much in the sport. I am in it for the experience and the challenge truth be told.
> 
> Hawk



No smiley for you big guy. Eliminate self defeating statements like that.You know inside you want to put up some big numbers and continue to improve on those. Go for it. Ever come into town I'll 
get ya some expert critque on your technique and some training advice. K?  Now go lay it down in that meet. Thx, T..


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 8, 2013)

Good luck hawk!  I think you are going to surprise yourself!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Magnus!

I hope so !

Hawk


----------

